# 1 Favorite Lure



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If you could only fish with one lure, what would it be?

Mine would be a Series III Mirrolure 52MR in Chartreause/Gold.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Saltwater, a nice silver spoon.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Have to go with an amber colored corky.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Morning glory assassin


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Mine would be a Pumpkin/Chartreuse Norton Bull Minnow or Sand Eeel Jr....do I have to pick just one?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Aggieangler said:


> do I have to pick just one?


Yep


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...sorry....I guess the bull minnow.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

sand eel jr. - red/white tail, 1/8 oz jig head.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Plumtruese SW assasin


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

We cant have one in each category huh? Dang.

Baby minus 1, have to keep the color a secret


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Chartreuse/White She Dog.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

chartuesee exude


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

chartruse GULP


----------



## Flyfishtom (Aug 20, 2006)

#13 Blk/Silver Original Rapala.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

pink skitterwalk


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Norton bull minnow in Mardis Gras


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

White Skitterwalk


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

It's gotta be cocoho minnow, pumpkin seed, chartuse tail with a beetle spin. Reds and flounder killer.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

One lure: Pumpkinseed/char. Saltwater assin.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

ANGEL said:


> pink skitterwalk


That is the next one on my list - but if I could only have one . . . a gold spoon, without a doubt.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Black back, green belly, red tail TTK


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

1/8oz Weedless Gold Spoon,,,


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Clown super spook jr.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Meat haul.....dynamite. Chartreuse anything.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Sand Eel Jr, either Mardi Gras or Pump/Chart.............you said one lure but didn't state that we couldn't pick 2 colors for that one lure lol


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

silver mullet spook junior


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Bone super spook jr.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Holographic Bone/Chart Skitterwalk (small one)


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

probably a gold spoon.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Anything pump/chartruese.


Mike


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if only one and I had to eat fish to live....silver spoon


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Some diverse choices. Am I the only who uses Mirrolures as a first choice?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Teach me Mark and I will convert. But can't catch a dang thing on a Mirrolure. 
Yakfishin


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Gold spoon


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

lxa393 said:


> Bone super spook jr.


 Little silver mixed in for me.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

yakfishin said:


> Teach me Mark and I will convert. But can't catch a dang thing on a Mirrolure.
> Yakfishin


My best advice from my own experience is not to over-work the lure. They respond to every movement that you make. Also, let it free-fall. I've had a lot more success on the new Series III lures over the traditional 51/51 MR.


----------



## Flyfishtom (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I'm certainly glad we are all in agreement!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine would have to be a pumpkinseed/chartruse SW Assassin as well.

Mark, as far as the Mirrolure goes, I bet most of us who fish the middle/lower coast don't use them as much because of all the grass, they are about the least weedless thing out there. That being said, if I am fishing the surf or some solid shell, they are one of the first things I pull out.


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

LSU H&H cocahoe minnow


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

top dog bone. nothin beats gettin em on top!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Bone super spook jr.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

For fun...top water, any topwater

Stranded on an island and need food...gold spoon


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

3" new penny Gulp shrimp w/ 1/8oz jighead for food

She pup red/white for fun


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Silver mullett skitterwalk.


----------



## Stickemfisherman (May 6, 2006)

Morning glory Salt Assas


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Hmm*

Judging by results in the last few months Id have to say without a doubt. Been eating good lately off this lil booger. If it ever gets perfected in a plum/chart Ill never buy another bass assassin. lol

Z


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

glow glitter w/ chartreuse tail Sand eel jr...


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Corky Fat Boy


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Nighttime under the lights, silver spoon.


----------



## Joe Fisherman (Aug 17, 2005)

Under the lights, pearl cocahoe minnow fished tandum.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

Tequila-gold sand eel jr.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

It Would A Blue And Chrome Super Spook Jr


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Bone super spook jr with single Gamagatsu 5/0 live bait hooks.

Charles


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

For now the "el diablo" devil eyes been wearing em out for me. 

 Kevin


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll never tell.:fish:


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Tigers Special Assassin


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Texas red shad saltwater assassin, 3" paddletail...


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> Judging by results in the last few months Id have to say without a doubt. Been eating good lately off this lil booger. If it ever gets perfected in a plum/chart Ill never buy another bass assassin. lol
> 
> Z


*********,

What lure is this?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

My go to bait for trout is BA"S Red Shad.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Solid Action,

It is a Devil Tail (Brown Lures)

https://shop.brownlures.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=15


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The one thats tied to the end of the line. Too many to choose. 


Gold spoon will not let me starve on that deserted island. LOL


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

limetreuse assassin


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

1/2 oz gold spoon


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm changing my answer to a Limetreause TSF tail.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> The one thats tied to the end of the line. Too many to choose.
> 
> Gold spoon will not let me starve on that deserted island. LOL


I'm with the Captain.

But since you said favorite, I'll go with a topwater, and I don't care what kind it is.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

1/4 oz gold or siver spoon


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bone Super Spook Jr


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

3d minnow - summer
pink corky devil - winter

i know thats 2 but i stick by em pretty strongly.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Glow and chart. assassian.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Gold Spoon


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*One Lure*

Pumpkinseed/Chatruese Texas Red Killer


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*really?!!*

double tandem lil speck killers, no joke..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If my eating depended on it, 1/8 oz gold spoon, otherwise pumpk/char assassin, but it would be useless after a few fish.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Original Corky no rattle,red/white or pearl chart,depending on water clarity. Sure was tough not to go with a baby bass super spook with those cheap factory rotating excaliber hooks replaced with mustad triple grip and beefed up rings. But the Corky is #1 for me. Thank You very much Mr. Paul Brown and family for making my favorite lure! I will be trying to get over there to pick up my winter supply within the next few weeks.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Changing A 52 to a 51*

I ran across this old thread from several years ago and bumped it up for some of our members to remember what that favorite lure was back then.

Friday I had a buddy ask where I found a certain color 51 that he had only seen in 52 lately.

For those who have not thought about adding options to their Mirrolures:

Almost all my mirrolures are bought in a 52 if possible. If you look the nose is indented where the 51 hole is ready to be drilled.

All you do is after finding the correct size drill, drill out the hole so you can move the eye to make the bait run like a 52 or like a 51.

I would not move the eye all the time because the hole might wear and cause you to lose a good fish but if you are out and need a change from 51 or 52, or lose a bait and need a repacement to work a different depth from say wading to a deep reef drift it works well.

A 51 to a 52 is a little harder to do because you have to figure out where the hole goes. ):

Jim


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Brown Lure small devil with 1/16 oz or 1/8 oz Hogie screwlock jig head in the "color of the day".

Charles


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

gold spoon


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Wading Mark said:


> My best advice from my own experience is not to over-work the lure. They respond to every movement that you make. Also, let it free-fall. I've had a lot more success on the new Series III lures over the traditional 51/51 MR.


Do I understand correctly: Series III only difference is the new finish? TIA

One lure for all conditiions? Weedless gold spoon.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Goags said:


> If my eating depended on it, 1/8 oz gold spoon, otherwise pumpk/char assassin, but it would be useless after a few fish.


Yep--Y'all choosing a tail, 
Do you think the question means you got an unlimited bag included in "one lure". 
Heheh--I don't think so.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Brine Jake said:


> Do I understand correctly: Series III only difference is the new finish? TIA


That is correct.


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Super Spook Jr.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

1/4 ounce gold spoon


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Li'l fishy pearl....trout flounder and reds will eat em up...But I'm all about the choices you guys threw up as well.....Of course I need my top water fix every year,,not as effective for the multi species but WOW!!!!!!!! those blow ups sure make my heart beat faster...


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Tx Roach Killer Flats Minnow or the Tx Roach Bull Minnow


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

TTK pumpkinseed/chatruese


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Without a doubt...*

1/8 oz. Weedless Gold Spoon


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Pearl/Chartruese plastic.....any brand will work (but prefer Brown lures)


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

silver spoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Norton Sand Eel Jr. - Pumpkin/white w/ chatruese tail - to catch

Gold Spoon - to survive

Top Water - to live


----------



## dork (Oct 28, 2004)

*TTK - Purple Body/Chartreuse Tail - Never Fails*

TTK - Purple Body/Chartreuse Tail - Never Fails


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

Gold spoon 1/2 oz.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Pearl Cocahoe the tail diipped in Chartruese if I just had to eat.lol

Bone topwater for fun.

A mess of trout for the the Crisco Lake? Limetruese SWA paddletail.

Hold on you said one..... I'll take the fifth!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

If it doesn't have any chartreuse, it doesn't have any use...

Partial to the all-purpose pumpkin/treuse assassin.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

gold spoon!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Pearl / Black Back Corkey Fatboy, extremely versatile and effective....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Corky Fat Boy


ExplorerTV,

Right..........until they start smashing what I'm throwing. Then you're switching. hehe


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

green and chratruse cocohoe


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

My choice.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I have to go with a fire tiger trout killer.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Gotta go with the TTF red killer texas roach color!


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

Bone Super Spook Jr,


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gold Spoon!!!!!


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I guess I am the only 1 to say my Favorite lure to fish with is a Black She Dog with the yellow head you call it what ever color you want its yellow to me.
Is this like if I was stranded and needed it for food or just my favorite lure to throw???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

strawberry metal flake white tail 3 1/2" hoagie shad .... 1/8 oz lead head 

end of subject..................


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

tiger said:


> I guess I am the only 1 to say my Favorite lure to fish with is a Black She Dog with the yellow head you call it what ever color you want its yellow to me.
> Is this like if I was stranded and needed it for food or just my favorite lure to throw???


You are right it is yellow, not even close to chartruese, like the Skitterwalk. I think he was loking for favorite, if it was for food, I can guess that 9 out of 10 of us would choose small spoons.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

pearl Skitterwalk.......no, red and black Corky Devil.......no Skitterwalk.... I can't decide which one is my favorite. This is pretty much how I spend my day fishing too. I can never decide what to throw.


----------

